# Conversations/Private Messages



## CrackerJack (Nov 26, 2019)

How do I know if a member sends me Private Message? I know about the small Envelope icon next to my Avatar but does it light up or flash when a pm comes through?
I do know that if you send a message to a member via their Profile it is public and can be viewed on the forum


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

yes it lights up with a number of messages which you have, I'll send you one now...


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 26, 2019)

Brilliant!  will reply later, watching telly.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 26, 2019)

Message Deleted as I found the answer to my query in Preferences


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

Cick on your own name at the top of the page and in the drop down box click on ''privacy'' you can customise it from there...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

You can easily opt yourself out of that.

Click on your own username, to go to your profile.

Then click on "preferences"

It's near the top, where you can check or uncheck it,
(email notices for conversations) 
and so many other options, you can choose or unchoose!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2019)

Click on your user name at the top right side of the forum page, then click on *Preferences*, in *Email Options* you can check (or uncheck) your choices and the click *Save *when you're finished.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks Holly and Kaila, we must have been typing at the same moment.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 26, 2019)

I found the option in Preferences and Deleted my OP but too late befire your replies came in...Aghh!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh yes!  Remember to go to the bottom of the page, to click on SAVE,

or it reverts back to the previous settings!


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 26, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Oh yes!  Remember to go to the bottom of the page, to click on SAVE,
> or it reverts back to the previous settings!


Yes, easy to forget to Save.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 26, 2019)

Thank you ladies for all your helpful replies.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Ask any question, and we respond. 

On this forum, you will probably get plenty of answers to anything.
  Some good and helpful ones, some not as good, sometimes


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2020)

Is there some reason why we are not able to private message someone here? All the "conversations" are public correct?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Is there some reason why we are not able to private message someone here? All the "conversations" are public correct?


 they shouldn't be... just click on a persons name and  then ''start conversation'' it shouldn't be public....


----------



## Pepper (Mar 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Is there some reason why we are not able to private message someone here? All the "conversations" are public correct?


No.  Go to envelope icon upper right & click on it, it is private.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh ok. I thought someone said they were public. Thanks girls.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Is there some reason why we are not able to private message someone here? All the "conversations" are public correct?


I think it helpful to use the word the site uses. It is "Conversation" not "Private Messages" or "PM".  People get confused.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Oh ok. I thought someone said they were public. Thanks girls.


Commenting on someone else's profile is public.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2020)

Ok now I'm confused.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 28, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> People get confused.


 You know me so well.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2020)

Ok scratch that....I got it! Thanks guys!!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Ok now I'm confused.


 if you click on someone's name and ''start conversation ..or... click on the envelope at the top of the page it's private.

if you write on someone's profile, then that's open to everyone to view

if you try to start a convo with someone and it won't let you, it maybe that, that person has private messages disabled


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 28, 2020)

Kaila said:


> You can easily opt yourself out of that.
> 
> Click on your own username, to go to your profile.
> 
> ...


BIG THANK YOU!  I had a similar question about private messaging when the communications started to go off-topic.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 28, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I think it helpful to use the word the site uses. It is "Conversation" not "Private Messages" or "PM".  People get confused.


Very good point, thanks. I will stop using PM or "Private Messages".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2020)

Matrix said:


> Very good point, thanks. I will stop using PM or "Private Messages".


I will too.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 29, 2020)

One last thing - I was afraid about the sites use of the word "email."  I didn't want my private email flooded with things.  Words can be confusing /-; - and it doesn't take much to confuse me these days  /-;


----------



## Matrix (Mar 29, 2020)

@Empty This forum may send you notification emails, you can disable some or all of them on this page: https://www.seniorforums.com/account/preferences


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

Matrix said:


> @Empty This forum may send you notification emails, you can disable some or all of them on this page: https://www.seniorforums.com/account/preferences


..and don't forget to click ''Save'' at the bottom when you're finished...


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 29, 2020)

Okay - Save...  Also, what are the trophies?  When I found preferences (Thanks for all the help), it seems that I was set to have push notifications (I think these are the  count on the envelop) though I never agreed to get them - but that's fine... I just didn't hit 'agree' to get them when repeatedly asked because I didn't know what it meant.  Also, so far, nothing has come to my personal email - also fine, but, when I first signed up, one initial "how to/explanation of terms"  would have been welcome.  There will probably be quite a few of us who are new to social media platforms due to isolation.  It really can be confusing.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 29, 2020)

Never paid much attention to those trophies. If you find them confusing, just ignore them.

The forum software is xenForo which is used by many forums, here is a guide on another xenForo forum.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 29, 2020)

Matrix said:


> Never paid much attention to those trophies. If you find them confusing, just ignore them.
> 
> The forum software is xenForo which is used by many forums, here is a guide on another xenForo forum.


Thank you - I will definitely check it out!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 29, 2020)

WOW - the "guide" is excellent!  Now, I wonder if there is a way for admin to make it a permanent newby link?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Matrix (Mar 29, 2020)

They referred to their old forum software "IPBoard" a lot, which may not be ideal for us. If I can find a better guide, I will post it here.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Marciks, some people don't want private messages and so you can't PM them.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 30, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Marciks, some people don't want private messages and so you can't PM them.


Their loss.....


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2020)

Big thanks to both Matrix and to Seabreeze, 
for time and efforts put into maintaining and improving this site for all of us!

And for the options we have available to us, with the system being presently used.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Big thanks to both Matrix and to Seabreeze,
> for time and efforts put into maintaining and improving this site for all of us!
> 
> And for the options we have available to us, with the system being presently used.


Totally agree.....


----------

